

Stanley Cup (Advertising) Finals - NHL fan demographics and the SC commercials - clryan
http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2009/06/12/the-stanley-cup-advertising-finals/

======
sweetdreams
I'm surprised the average household income of a hockey fan is $89,000. I
always thought hockey was a more working class sport. I wonder if this has to
do with hockey's gradual southern movement creating a fan base that doesn't
mesh with the stereotypical hockey fan.

------
philwelch
"Potential Customers Reached: Based on this Harris survey which states that
89% of people in the United States have cell phones, Verizon Wireless is
reaching at least 4.3 million potential customers. However, this number is
most likely higher since NHL fans are younger and more tech savvy (and
therefore more likely to use cellphones)."

It's most likely lower because:

1\. Many people are locked into cell phone plans with other providers. 2\.
V-Cast is not a compelling service due to poor price-performance.

------
mattmaroon
It's Stanley Cup Final (because there's only one final round). The NHL's
grammar is much better than the NBA's. They actually call theirs Finals.

~~~
ulf
They play at least 4 games (or 5, given the current situation), maybe that
shall reflect in the word. And yes, I am aware that the NHL, too, has a best-
of-seven format.

~~~
mattmaroon
There are up to 7 Stanley Cup Final games (using the NHL's terminology, as
you'll note from its logo [http://www.motherpucker.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2009/05/stanle...](http://www.motherpucker.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2009/05/stanley-cup-finals-2009.jpg)). It's still the Final
round. In the NBA, there are 7 Finals games (which you'll note from one of
their logos <http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/6/981/full/2986.gif>)
which is improper grammar.

Not that it really matters, I just find it humorous.

